# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Se puede?

## Magic Jose Luis

Mi pragunta, es si se pueden poner enlaces, para descargarse cosas sobre magia, y donde... Lo digo, porque quiero compartir con ustedes todos los capitulos de Nada x Aqui.

Espero que respondas. Saludos

----------


## Ravenous

Pues me temo que no, lo dice claramente en las normas. No puedes poner nada con derechos de autor.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## renard

Jo que pena.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Una pregunta ravenous. Por mensaje privado tampoco se puede??

Pd: Renard, si tampoco se puede por mp, pasame por mp tu correo. *Por ahi me imagino que si nos dejaran*  :Smile1:  (Esto ultimo resaltado en negrita es broma)

----------


## Ravenous

Está prohibido en general. Pero lo que hagas en la intimidad es cosa tuya. Nosotros no somos policías y no podemos andar vigilando el tráfico de comunicaciones privadas. Eso sí, puede ser moralmente reprobable, según lo que compartas.

Sent from Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## Iban

No se puede ni en abierto, ni por MP. Dado que nosotros no supervisamos las comunicaciones privadas, eres libre de hacer lo que consideres oportuno. Pero si algún usuario se siente ofendido por algún MP que reciba, y nos lo reporta, actuaremos según la norma.

----------

